# Cort guitar dealer in Canada...



## GuitaristZ

I need to know what are the main cort dealers in Canada, and which one would get me the best price. There are several cort guitars I am interested in trying out, but yeah I dont think the dealers I know of stock the models I want...


----------



## Stratin2traynor

There are two that I know of in LMD BC. One is The Sound of Music in Abbotsford, B.C and the other is Tapestry Music in White Rock, B.C. What model are you looking for?


----------



## noobcake

I went to tapestry like 2 days ago for strings and they have quite a few cort acoustics, but I didn't see all too many cort electrics.


----------



## GTmaker

Folkway Musicin Guelph carry a full line of Cort. Including all the electric models that they dont show on the web site.
great guys to deal with and they ship world wide.

Check it out at http://www.folkwaymusic.com/instruments/cort.html


----------



## GuitaristZ

That site looks great. Thanks guys. They seem to be great guitars btw.


----------



## GTmaker

dont know why I didnt mention it before but I bought a CORT M200 for my son last year at Folkway. They pointed out all the finer details that most guitars in that price range dont have and that did it for me.
Cort seems to be a very good bang for your buck.


----------



## torndownunit

I have a buddy at Folkway who introduced me to Corts. I wsa only looking at the acoustics mainly, but all the Cort line looked really nice. I can also recommend Folkway. Great store.


----------



## pattste

Certainly not local to you but Nantel Musique in Montreal has Cort electrics in stock. They show a few models on their web site but I know they have more:

http://www.nantelmusique.qc.ca/


----------



## brimc76

I think The Arts in Newmarket sells Cort as well.


----------



## Freedom Arts Music

*Best Cort Prices In Canada*

hey,
I work for a Cort dealer. We're just getting our new online store filled up with all our products. We have all available Cort guitars in stock. If you don't see it in the online store it's because I just gave the website to my boss as a christmas present, so it will be a month before we have all products available listed in the store. If you want something you don't see please just email. We WILL beat any other cort dealer's price. 
Not sure why someone erased my post from before, but I see everyone else giving links to shops and guitar dealers on here.... so here's our link.

http://freedomarts.ca


----------



## Gene Machine

*probably*



Freedom Arts Music said:


> hey,
> I work for a Cort dealer. We're just getting our new online store filled up with all our products. We have all available Cort guitars in stock. If you don't see it in the online store it's because I just gave the website to my boss as a christmas present, so it will be a month before we have all products available listed in the store. If you want something you don't see please just email. We WILL beat any other cort dealer's price.
> Not sure why someone erased my post from before, but I see everyone else giving links to shops and guitar dealers on here.... so here's our link.
> 
> http://freedomarts.ca


Hi. your post was probably removed because your a dealer postinga reply for your store here and not in the dealer forum. I imagine it's a way to keep this forum clear of solicitation. Seeing as Hamm is looking for the specific info, I think your post is reasonable, but I'm not a moderator so you should ask them.

Welcome by the way.

Gene


----------

